# Shoutout to Steamco Music!



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

This is my first post in The Canadian Guitar Forum (although I have been lurking for awhile). I am a hobby player/ tinkerer.

I would just like to give kudos to Brent at Steamco Music (no affilliation). I recently ordered 1 yard of vintage Marshall grillcloth, 10' of white piping and a Warehouse Vet 30 speaker from him. When the parts arrived I noticed a very large portion of grillcloth and the piping looked good. 

When I opened the speaker box the first thing I noticed was how heavy duty and well constructed the speaker frame was and then I noticed a big dent on the frame of the speaker about 3/4" deep from where it mounts to the baffle! When contacting Brent via e-mail he was very prompt in his response. That put my mind at ease. After talking with me on the phone he shipped me a new one this morning. In this day of internet shopping it is refreshing to get such good service. Must be Canadian eh.

I have bought from Mojo in the US before and the brokerage/ shipping was more than the parts (brokerage is a b!+ch and I have never used UPS again). It is nice to have someone who provides the parts/ service that are hard to get up here.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Steamco Music and Brent are great. I bought an Avatar cabinet from them and I couldn't have been happier with the service I got. And they're Canadian! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Steamco Music and Brent are great. I bought an Avatar cabinet from them and I couldn't have been happier with the service I got. And they're Canadian! :smilie_flagge17:


+1 on that....my experiance exactly


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

good to hear!

at some point, I'd like to try some V30's or something in my straight cab


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up!

I just emailed them about an avatar to match an OS212 I already have.

Shipping across borders to Canada is such a bear! Nice to have someone else do the heavy lifting for you and just worry about it within Canada.

I should start an official "I [email protected] UPS" thread. Those border/brokerage fees -come on!


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree about UPS. I ordered $120 worth of stuff from Mojotone and paid with Paypal ($30 UPS shipping). First off Mojo's shipping calculator was out to lunch and they sent me another Paypal for an additional $20 for UPS. As I am watching all of this transpire on UPS's shipping tracker I see that the brokerage on these items was going to be an additional $50 at the door! So that was $100 shipping on $120 worth of items.

I was incensed and sent a nasty e-mail to UPS basically calling them a joke (to which I received no response). I sent another e-mail to Mojo and to their credit they said they now use USPS priority post and gave me a credit for 20% off my next purchase. The only problem with USPS priority is that I have been dinged with brokerage fees at the door with them as well. The only way that I ship from the States now is with USPS general post. 

The nice thing that I encountered with Steamco was, although the tolex or grillcloth may be marginally more expensive (due to fluctuating exchange according to Brent when I talked with him on the phone) it is worth it not to have the little man in the brown uniform demanding $50 at the door from me!!


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Anbody talk/email with steamco lately? I haven't heard back on my cab inquirey yet. No biggie, but an email is pretty easy. maybe it got spam blocked?


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Try them again or give them a call. I was talking to Brent earlier this week.


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

I received an e-mail that they were gone on business, and would be back around Oct. 6. If you're waiting on an Avatar cab like I am, they said they should be placing their orders soon. They're great for answering their e-mails, so I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

I have dealt with Steamco a couple of times (including me sending back a cabinet that I thought was the wrong color - major duh moment on my part 0- Brent and team where very very cool about the whole situation. WOuld definetly do buisness with them again.


----------

